# Tyneside IHS Branch - First Meeting sunday the 7th of november at 6PM



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

First meeting to be held here at The Reptile Hotel at 6pm on sunday the 7th of November, sorry for the change of date

The meeting will be an informal night of chat about reptiles and the first stage of putting a committee together. Hopefully this will be a great night to get to meet other reptile enthusiasts, instead of being in front of a computer screen. There should also be a few snacks and light refreshments at hand. 

Don’t be shy to pop in and show your face and even bring a few of your own reptiles down. It should be an all round good night 

If all goes well we will hopefully be arranging a monthly meeting at a local venue.

For any more information about the night or simply helping out get in touch with Craig on 0191 454 7429 or send an email to [email protected]

Regards Craig


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

just 13 days to go :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Just over a week to go :gasp:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

less than a week :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump for tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

the cakes are in the drinks are chilled the biscuits are out, all we need is you at 6pm tonight ! :mf_dribble:

craig


----------

